# What's Your Fav. Weapon



## Thindraug_2 (Apr 11, 2003)

This is where you can say your fav. Weapon and who's it is. It's aloud to be from any of the movies or the books. 

If you want this is if you want to say what weapon you wish they have, or what weapon you think the characters should or shouldn't have.

It doesn't have to be from the poll. That's just to see out of all of them what you like.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Apr 11, 2003)

I guess out of those limeted choices I would have to say Sting. Its just got some fun history behind it. (Hobbit history, not world history).

But my favorite weapon of all time is Orchist


----------



## Thindraug_2 (Apr 11, 2003)

It doesn't have to be from the poll just anything


----------



## MacAddict (Apr 11, 2003)

SciFi Plasma Auto Rifle  .



~MacAddict


----------



## Thindraug_2 (Apr 11, 2003)

now that would be cool


----------



## Aerin (Apr 11, 2003)

I dunno... CG bows that never run out of arrows and are always dead-on aren't too bad. 

As for actual weapon (I'm guessing the usual fantasy setting), I'd probably go for Anduril, Gonturan (Hero and the Crown, Blue Sword, by Robin McKinley), or Blenders of Death. Whoops, that's not quite in the categories.


----------



## Farin (Apr 12, 2003)

actually, i like the sword that Eol the dark elf made, but Turin possessed. I thought it was ssssooooo creepy and weird how the sword told him to kill himself. yeah so the evil sword, which i forget the name of, is myfav weapon, just because of the interesting story and creepiness behind it.


----------



## Courtney (Apr 12, 2003)

I like the axe the best. Although Aragorn sword is pretty neat too, considering it was the sword that cut off teh ring... but I think gimli's axe is the best. I like how he has to be careful when he walks by the ents because they are all suspicious of his axe!


----------



## Niniel (Apr 12, 2003)

Yeah, the Mormegil is the coolest! But I would really like to have Legolas' bow.


----------



## Thindraug_2 (Apr 12, 2003)

Legolas's bow is ok but I have bad aim so i like swords. If I had better aim then yah, but it's cool.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 12, 2003)

Grond! seemed the coolest and the Bow of Beleg Strongbow! Much better then the ickle bow of Leg-ol'-lass.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Apr 12, 2003)

Definetly the sting, as a sword owner I've tried both sword replicas and found sting to be a lot more manuverable and better than aragorns sword. And when my build represents more a hobbit than a noble king like Aragorn I'll stick with the sting.


----------



## Oren (Apr 12, 2003)

Can we have none of the above?
I think Sam's pots are the best! 

"I think I'm gettin' the hang of this..."

Yay Sam's pots!


----------



## Thindraug_2 (Apr 12, 2003)

It dosen't have to be from the poll


----------



## Oren (Apr 12, 2003)

Oh good, then I choose the almighty and powerful... Sam's pots!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Apr 13, 2003)

I like bows, but scimitars are prob my fave.


----------



## Talierin (Apr 13, 2003)

Dirks are mine! They're a scottish dagger... (is buying one at ren fest this summer)


----------



## Rhiannon (Apr 13, 2003)

Dirks are awesome *is jealous of Tal* Swords in general are cool, as are bows (although I couldn't hit anything to save my life), but I like dirks in particular.


----------



## Zale (Apr 13, 2003)

As far as fictional weapons go, Ringil is not bad, nor is Narsil (but not Anduril), but the best have to be the two runeblades (can't remember their names) from the Elric saga...

Personally I like knives; so many different types, so versatile...


----------



## Anárion (Apr 13, 2003)

Spears rule! Aeglos is awesome (Gil-Galads weapon of choice)
Spears are cool cuz you can just stick it out at an orc and hes dumb enough to run into it! lol


----------



## Aglarthalion (Apr 14, 2003)

Sting.


----------



## Turin (Apr 14, 2003)

How bout Gurthang and a Minigun.


----------



## Thindraug_2 (Apr 14, 2003)

Like I said before doesn't have to be from the poll. Could be anything. and what kind of weapon you think would be cool or funny to see in the books By J.R.R. Tolkien


----------



## Celebrochwen (Apr 14, 2003)

Definetely legolas's bow Duh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Celebrochwen (Apr 16, 2003)

Another good weapon would be the elvish rope tey got in Lothlorien! They could strangle somebody with it!!!!!!!


----------



## de_uda (Apr 19, 2003)

I agree with treyar, scimitars are the best, especially when using two. But another fav would have to be the combo of a throwing axe and short sword


----------



## Turin (Apr 21, 2003)

You could plow down an army of Uruk-Hai with a minigun.


----------



## BranMuffin (May 15, 2003)

Somebody has been playing a little too much Timesplitters.

My favorite weapon from LOTR would be Gimli's axe, axes in general are the whipmaster.

In gaming world would be Sephiroth's sword from Final Fantasy VII, can't beat it.


----------



## Turin (May 15, 2003)

Have not, I haven't played Time Splitters since last night. I think I'd rather have Gurthang rather than a minigun.


----------



## Zale (May 18, 2003)

Mournblade & Stormbringer, I think that's it.
I also like the idea of a hand-and-a-half (or bastard) sword. A full five foot long (at least), yet wieldable with one hand!


----------

